

How do you think the internet will be in 5 to 10 years? - edu

How do you think the internet, the web, will be in 5 to 10 years?&#60;p&#62;I've been thinking about it for some weeks now, and I bet for the ubiquitous internet with devices with a certain degree of awareness of their environment. I.e. GPS with traffic reports/weather forecast/any-service, bus stops that broadcast the wait time for the next bus, helper systems for disabled people...&#60;p&#62;
======
JohnN
"bus stops that broadcast the wait time for the next bus"

We already have that in the UK, though admitedly its not too reliable!

~~~
edu
Well, here in Barcelona we have something similar too. On some stops a display
shows the expected time and on the rest you can send an SMS.

~~~
adnam
Yeah, I occasionally use it too. have you seen the new buses that announce
which stop you're arriving at (like in the metro)?

~~~
edu
yes! but the system is still being tested.

------
myoung8
I've heard some people propose that it will be 3-dimensional. Apparently some
government agencies have created their own Intranets in 3D claiming it makes
it easier to find stuff (not sure if I believe this or not...). If it's true,
though, then I wouldn't be surprised to see it on the consumer web in the near
to medium-term future.

~~~
ivankirigin
True 3D doesn't make sense for a lot of kinds of data. Images are inherently
planar.

My limited hope is that the web can be as peppy as today's desktop interfaces.
The elephant in the room of "Web 2.0" is how slow lots of implementations of
asynchronous server communication are.

------
PindaxDotCom
1\. Increased bandwidth ... enough bandwidth to make it no longer a factor

2\. Increased wi-fi coverage ... a free planet-wide wi-fi service?

3\. Better mobile hardware ... a mobile device that is smaller than a laptop,
larger than an iphone, and more useful than either.

~~~
euccastro
I think a 12" laptop is small enough. Smaller than that and you can't type
comfortably.

~~~
myoung8
I think BlackBerry users would beg to differ. I've seen some people typing
pretty darn fast on those things, and I wouldn't have thought it possible.
It's all about habituation.

------
msiegel
Less Gratuitous Flash, more Information Appliance.

------
fixito
once we get high quality speech recognition for videos where transcripts can
be made and searched and when bandwidth in the US stops being pathetic and
catches up with the rest of the world, then text will take a backseat to video
and typical pages will start looking more and more like joost.

